# AEP question



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

Are you allowed to use the haul roads or are those restricted. Im thinking about taking a drive down next weekend to check things out.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

It's clearly marked as to which ones you can and can't use. If there's no sign saying "No Trespassing", "AEP only" or something like that, then it's open. Others are even easier to tell - they'll just have a road block. Personally, I've never tried going down those roads, ignoring the signs. I figure there are plenty of other ponds available that I don't need to risk getting the cops involved.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Most of all the haul roads are clearly marked! i have seen people on them before that shouldnt have been on them but i wont do it! Its just a good way to get your permit yanked!


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

Just to make it clear i have no intentions of trespassing. If they are marked that is good enough for me. I just didn't know what to expect making my first trip down. I have no problem hiking in a couple miles if that is where the fish are.


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

As it was mentioned before, if they say Central Ohio Coal, AEP, Consol, etc. followed by No Trespassing, Active Mine, Blasting, you had best stay out of those areas. 

If you would like a good idea where to start looking for some ponds down there, use AEP's maps for one, and try www.flashearth.com, and use the Microsoft VE labels version at the upper left of the screen, and you can check out the whole property from the air. I have found some good ponds and hunting spots just spending some time looking at the area with aerials.

Last year during deer season, in between Camp A and D, there was someone walking down a haul road that was behind gates and no trespassing signs, with the Morgan County Game Warden waiting at their trucks on St. Rt. 83. It's not worth the fine from the DNR, and the revocation of your life time permit. Now if you get lost, that's another issue....been there done that, and it is not fun when you come up to some equipment you know you aren't supposed to be around. When there is a 5x5 steel box that says WARNING HIGH EXPLOSIVES, you aren't in an area you should be in.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

there are a few old haul roads off of rural dale road with lots of ponds off them that are open to the public...keep you busy for a good part of the day


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

About the ponds around rural dale rd they are off limits until 2010. If you drive around the outside of that area 83, 284, 310 you will see red no trespassing signs, but if you drive on rural dale , coal hill, ect. there is no signs on the inside of the area. So i call ODNR & e-mail Dave Dingy from AEP and they both said off limits.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

bass man said:


> About the ponds around rural dale rd they are off limits until 2010. If you drive around the outside of that area 83, 284, 310 you will see red no trespassing signs, but if you drive on rural dale , coal hill, ect. there is no signs on the inside of the area. So i call ODNR & e-mail Dave Dingy from AEP and they both said off limits.


I was going to post about this also. A guy I work with got busted off of Rural Dale Road last year, in a place with no signs, but was still off limits. They were spotted by a plane working for the DNR and then were radioed in to the ground units. That's why I'm very careful about where I go...AEP really needs to update their maps...


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

this sucks that was my favoite area to go


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Rural Dale off limits....I have seen the signs your talking and the lack of signs on rural dale itself. I do know that some of that was leased to a farmer and he is using it for hay fields but as for the no fishing/hunting well all I can say about that is it sure isn't enforced very good.


----------



## tanker593 (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been wanting to head down to AEP for a few years now but I usually have a lot going on up in northwest Ohio. This year I've promised myself that I will get down there. I have a small 14' aluminum boat on a trailer and a 4x4. Is there enough access at some of the ponds around AEP to launch a small boat? It's a boat and seats essentially and I've picked it off the trailer by myself at home so I don't need anything fancy just access to get a trailer in. Is this feasible or do I need to look at a canoe? Thanks


----------



## seOHangler (Jul 17, 2007)

There are a lot of trails that you can access and drive a truck down, but you have to know which ones they are so you don't end up in trouble. I have been going up there for 4-5 years and have never had any trouble with the trails I travel.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

seOHangler said:


> There are a lot of trails that you can access and drive a truck down, but you have to know which ones they are so you don't end up in trouble. I have been going up there for 4-5 years and have never had any trouble with the trails I travel.


yes, but you also have connections...


----------



## seOHangler (Jul 17, 2007)

gf319804 said:


> yes, but you also have connections...


Greg, you are right, I do have some pretty good connections.. but the trails can be accessed by anyone if they can find them.


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

Are you guys referring to the road run west and up over the open hillside positioned just south of Campsite K?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Bass Man Did ODNR or Dave give you and explanation as to why? Just curious, hate to see that area go to the WILDS . There are now signs posted along Rural dale and some new NO Motor Vehicle signs. The signs are NO Hunting and they are an ODNR sign.


----------

